
German virologist Drosten on the length of the live changing Covid-19 crisis - mburger
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-drosten-coronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite
======
Tomte
> I see the antiviral drug remdesivir as the best option.

and

> I don't see any real alternatives. Neither the malaria drug chloroquine nor
> the HIV drugs ritonavir/lopinavir. Both have been the subject of clinical
> studies, but the results haven't been convincing.

Prof. Drosten doesn't share the optimism regarding chloroquine, that many on
the Internet hold.

~~~
mburger
German-language transcript of the interview where Prof. Drosten elaborates on
his assessment regarding the effectiveness of chloroquine:

[https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/coronaskript134.pdf](https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/coronaskript134.pdf)

